
Oculus Go Slow: 2018 Sales of Standalone VR HMD Fall Far Below Forecast - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2019/02/vr-headset-sales-oculus-go-vive-psvr-2018.html
======
just_myles
That's kind of expected. The oculus go is not really all that compelling in my
opinion. The Quest looks much better in terms of moving beyond [
_oversimplification_ ] two lcd screens in front of your face [
_oversimplification_ ].

